# FWAAAAAA



## Hutch (Nov 5, 2013)

Just seeing who's out there that's going to FWA.  I'm regestered and hotel is booked . Y'all gotta come get some of my "hutch punch"  copyright pending lol. Jk. Still mixing up different recepies but it's gunna be delicious. 
Also contacted them about teaching a paw making class where you not only hear about it but you actually get to make a pair. Is that something you guys would be interested in going to?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2013)

Can we call it Furries With Attitude, instead?


----------



## Hutch (Nov 5, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Can we call it Furries With Attitude, instead?


Whys that?  I had fun last year....


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

Hutch said:


> Whys that?  I had fun last year....



Oh, it's a reference to a 1980's rap group out of Los Angeles called N****s With Attitude, known for writing "Gangsta Gangsta" and "F*** the Police". Only those Furries in Atlanta would make songs like "Suiter Suiter" and "F*** the Constaff."


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll be going again


----------



## Hutch (Nov 6, 2013)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> I'll be going again



cool. See you there. 



DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, it's a reference to a 1980's rap group out of Los Angeles called N****s With Attitude, known for writing "Gangsta Gangsta" and "F*** the Police". Only those Furries in Atlanta would make songs like "Suiter Suiter" and "F*** the Constaff."



Nice. Someone Gould make those into music videos lol. (If they haven't already).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, it's a reference to a 1980's rap group out of Los Angeles called N****s With Attitude, known for writing "Gangsta Gangsta" and "F*** the Police". Only those Furries in Atlanta would make songs like "Suiter Suiter" and "F*** the Constaff."



hahahahahahha, that's fucking hilarious


----------



## darkstormdragon (Nov 12, 2013)

I am attempting to go as I kinda got roped early in this year into doing AV tech volunteering, so will probable be there running my wings off trying to keep up, planning to hit 3 Cons next year, FWA being the first, Dragoncon being the second and RF con in Seattle the last unless a friend would rather do AC this year then plans might change, but I am looking for a room share, may or may not have 2 others with me, it may just be one, we are willing to help with room costs, no suits to account for and take up space, very quiet and reserved furs, if both make it they are my mates and we will respect roomies and not partake in any behind doors acts out of respect for our roomies eyes, so just give me a PM here or to one of my various messengers and we can set something up.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Nov 28, 2013)

Going! Always love FWA!


----------



## Hutch (Nov 28, 2013)

JoJoJoshua said:


> Going! Always love FWA!



FWA was my first con last march. I had a lot of fun.  I can't wait til it comes around again. 
Ill see you there!


----------



## Darth Aislin (Dec 1, 2013)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> I'll be going again



Of course you are, I wouldn't shut up about it for the last two months. 

Speaking of which:

OH MY GOD FWA IS ALMOST HERE YES. FJHFHJFJHFDJHFDJF.


----------

